
Show HN: AskKen – Startup resources curated for you. For free - jontraining
http://askken.co/
======
jontraining
Hello fellow HN readers,

We created Ask Ken as a way to help entrepreneurs find the right learning
resources for their specific Startup needs.

All feedback will be greatly appreciated!

All the best, AskKen Team

